# Bind9 problem



## ihop (3. Oktober 2003)

ich habe erfolgreich bind9 installiert und configuriert 
nur das einzige problem was ich habe:
ich schreibe in die resolv.conf 
nameserver 127.0.0.1

nach einer zeit löscht er den eintrag und schreibt automatisch 
nameserver 195.3.96.67
nameserver 195.3.96.68

rein 
(sind die namesever vom provider)

woran könnte das liegen ich habe 
ich habe adsl von der telekom (österreich) 
und connecte mich alle 8 stunden neu ins internet (is von dem server der telekom so eingestellt)
also was kann ich dagegen tun das er den eintrag so last wie er is ?

oder wäre es besser wenn ich ein script schreibe das er das immer automatisch löscht und nameserver 127.0.0.1
in die resolv.conf reinschreibt 
und das ganze halt bei cronjob

aber ich denke mir das es keine dauerhafte lösung ist oder etwa doch 

ich würde mich freun wenn mir jemand helfen würde und auch sehr dankbar !

greez ihop


----------

